# Outback Sydney 30Rls Issues



## Danny903 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a 2005 Outback Sydney RLS that has been more of a headache than I wanted to deal with! Looks like I may have made a bad choice in buying this used unit but what's done is done. Anyways, my problem right now is with the heater. When I turn on the thermostat the fan kicks on and I can hear the ignitor clicking. Then it shuts down and never heats. My first question is...How in the heck are you suppose to work on the things??? It is in a small little space under the fridge and in order to take it out it looks like a nightmare. Next....what could be the issue here? Any thoughts?

I'll post up my other issues later, I can only try and deal with one at a time!

Thanks in advance


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Propane tanks have the valves open?

Light the stove burners and burn for a few minutes to purge the lines, then try relighting the furnace.


----------



## Danny903 (Mar 31, 2011)

I actually purged the lines.....everything else that runs off propane works fine. This is frustrating!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Danny903 said:


> I actually purged the lines.....everything else that runs off propane works fine. This is frustrating!


Depending on the Thermostat you have you may want to set the fan to auto but make sure if it is electronic to set the temperature...my fan ran forever and it was as simple as making sure I was setting the temperature and not just turning the fan on


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

It sounds like he has it set properly since it's trying to ignite.

It could be something as simple as a blocked propane line. I know with the water heater and fridge, the propane shoots through a tube before being ignited. Insects, spiders, etc. can build homes in these tubes and prevent the flow of gas. Once you can gain access to it, try blowing out this tube if it exists. I have not looked at a furnace to know if one does. Otherwise, you might be able to chase the propane line to the furnace to make sure it's not kinked or anything. Lastly, the ignitor may be bad. It may just click without any spark.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

There are two fans in the furnace system. A small fan is used for "respiration" of the furnace. That's the fan you probably hear starting up. After the furnace ignites, the second "forced air" fan starts up to move the heat through the ducts. But you are not getting ignition.

If you hear the ignitor clicking, then the remote thermostat is sending a signal and calling for heat and the furnace elecrical board is working properly. (That's a good thing.) But for some reason, the furnace is not igniting. This could be several things, but here a a few to check (and someone else will probably think of a few more):


Check the intake and exhaust ports on the outside of your trailer and ensure that wasps, bees, or some other critters have not built nests in there, preventing the furnace from breathing properly. (I bought a wire mesh cover for mine, to prevent this from happening.)
Check to make sure that the gas shutoff valve to the furnace is open (if you have one) and/or that the gas line to the furnace is intact and not broken, smashed, or kinked so as to prevent or limit the gas flow to the furnace.
After that, you'll have to pull off the panel beneath the fridge and try to check and see if the flame sensor is positioned properly (in the path of the flame). If not, reposition it. Also make sure that the electrical leads are intact and connected well. There are only a few milli-Volts being sent from the sensor to the control board, so a little bit of corrosion or a bad connection will prevent the flame from staying lit. (If it is lighting at all.)
Check the gas valve - usually you can hear it turn ON. You may also be able to smell some propane if the gas turns ON but does not ignite. If you determine that the valve is not operating properly, then you can tackle the job of replacing it only if you know what you are doing - otherwise, I'd have a dealer take a look at it.

After that, I'm not sure what else you can try. Anyone else have any ideas?

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> There are two fans in the furnace system. A small fan is used for "respiration" of the furnace. That's the fan you probably hear starting up. After the furnace ignites, the second "forced air" fan starts up to move the heat through the ducts. But you are not getting ignition.


Both fans are on the same motor, both are squirrel cage design. One fan provides air flow for the fire box and one is for the forced air circulation to the trailer. The motor is a double ended dive, motor in the middle with fans on each end.

I suspect the sail switch is not picking up enough air flow or the switch is bad.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear you are having problems. I have the exact same camper and year model and having pretty much no troubles. I just had to replace the converter circuit board, but those things happen. I also had to have the axles aligned. However, that is it. I've been very pleased with my 2005 30RLS.
Do some research. I'm sure someone has a troubleshooting guide. More than likely, the problem is insect or dirt related. Take it apart and clean it and it will probably work! 
Good luck!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

My heater did that the first Fall I owned the trailer. It was fixed under warranty, and the tech said the igniter just needed to be repositioned a little.

Despite all the electronics controlling them, furnaces are pretty primitive when it comes to lighting. There are really only two options here - you're not getting gas or the igniter isn't working properly. The latter could be either not sparking or not in the right position. If you can get into the unit, the diagnosis of that should be pretty simple.


----------

